# Roy Orbison Smooth Operator



## Meanderer (Jan 4, 2020)

Roy Orbison - In Dreams (Black & White Night 30)


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 4, 2020)

Roy Orbison - Only the Lonely (Black & White Night 30)


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 4, 2020)

Roy Orbison - Oh, Pretty Woman (from Black & White Night)


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 4, 2020)

Absolutely! No doubt about it, Meanderer. More when you are ready please


----------



## Wren (Jan 4, 2020)

Blue Angel - Roy Orbison


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 4, 2020)

There was only one Roy
What a voice


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 4, 2020)

Yeah, an otherworldly voice that nobody else can come close to. I listen to his old albums, and I'm transported...........


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 4, 2020)

Roy Orbison - Claudette (Black & White Night 30)


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 4, 2020)

I love everything Roy sings,but my favorite song of his is this one.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 4, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Yeah, an otherworldly voice that nobody else can come close to. I listen to his old albums, and I'm transported...........


Gosh I just about forgot this one. I'm so glad I have it back!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 4, 2020)

A great tribute in here to Roy The Big O. ☺


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 4, 2020)

Roy Orbison, TV National Anthem LA Kings Game 1988


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 5, 2020)

Roy Kelton Orbison was born on April 23, 1936 at 3:30 pm, in Vernon, Texas. Nadine, his mother, was a nurse. Orbie Lee, his father, a worker. Roy was their second child. For his sixth birthday, Roy asked for a harmonica, but fortunately his daddy gave him a guitar. Orbie Lee is generally credited with teaching Roy to play guitar. However, he also learned from Charlie Orbison, Orbie Lees brother.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 6, 2020)

Love the black and white cd and dvd.  I have tons of his music and enjoy it almost every day.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 7, 2020)

Roy Orbison - Uptown (Black & White Night 30)


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 7, 2020)

I love how Roy and K.D. Lang teamed up for the song Crying. Their voices where meant for each other.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 7, 2020)

One of my favorite songs and now for the first time I heard Roy singing it.


----------



## oldman (Jan 7, 2020)

Here is a song sung by Roy that was written by his friend and was actually the ‘B’ side to “Running Scared.” The song was later recorded by Nazareth.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 24, 2020)

Roy Orbison - Goodnight (Monument Concert 1965)


----------



## Meanderer (May 2, 2020)

Roy Orbison - Behind The Scenes of Black & White Night 30


----------



## Meanderer (May 2, 2020)

Roy Orbison - Oh, Pretty Woman (from Black & White Night)


----------



## Mister E (May 2, 2020)

What about the album with the Philharmonic Orchestra backing him ? Heard that ?


----------



## Gaer (May 2, 2020)

Crying  My favorite song !


----------



## Meanderer (May 2, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Crying  My favorite song !


*ROY ORBISON - CRYING - LIVE 1988 -




*


----------



## Gaer (May 2, 2020)

Meanderer!  Thank you! Thank You!  Thank You!


----------



## treeguy64 (May 2, 2020)

This is from the very, very weird movie, Mulholland Drive. This great vocalist makes this song her own. Everytime I listen to it, I tear up, as I do with the original.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (Nov 12, 2020)

This music sends me to another world.  Don't know where this world is, but it has incredible standards of excellence!


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 12, 2020)

I loved Roy and all his songs. I loved hearing him sing this song with K.D.Lang


----------



## Kadee (Nov 12, 2020)

We went to this  concert while up the Gold Coast last year he was great I’d go see him again anytime his voice was just likes Roy Orbison‘s 
https://www.twintowns.com.au/events/dean-bourne/


----------



## Kadee (Nov 12, 2020)

https://www.google.com.au/search?source=hp&ei=WaStX-vpE8Lf9QP35Lf4Dw&q=dean+bourne+youtube&oq=Dean+bourne+youtube


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 12, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> We went to this  concert while up the Gold Coast last year he was great I’d go see him again anytime his voice was just likes Roy Orbison‘s
> https://www.twintowns.com.au/events/dean-bourne/



*Thanks for sharing this,He really does sound like Roy.*


----------



## Kadee (Nov 12, 2020)

Thanks for adding the link @Sassycakes We loved the concert it went for 2 hours with only him singing with his background singers ,he only took. 15 min break.
I forget how many were in the band which is supplied by the club for all “showroom“ concerts.

The club is a Returned services league, called twin towns because it’s right on the border of NSW and Qld
I believe the showroom has seating for 1000+  he had people dancing in their seats
Sadly that club has been closed since March its been slowly opening up parts of the club however the Queensland border is still closed.
https://www.twintowns.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/ShowroomSeatingMapCRO001.pdf


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 12, 2020)

Gaer said:


> This music sends me to another world.  Don't know where this world is, but it has incredible standards of excellence!



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Black_&_White_Night_Live
HBO television special, _Roy Orbison and Friends: A Black and White Night_, which was filmed in 1987 and broadcast in 1988. The album was released in October 1989







D. Hardin, who had played piano for Buddy Holly as well as Elvis Presley. Lead guitarist James Burton, drummer Ronnie Tutt and bassist Jerry Scheff were also from Presley's group. Male background vocals and some guitars were provided by Bruce Springsteen, Tom Waits, Elvis Costello, Jackson Browne, J.D. Souther and Steven Soles. Female background vocalists were k.d. lang, Jennifer Warnes and Bonnie Raitt.

All the stars weren't on stage. You can catch quick glimpses of celebrities in the audience including Kris Kristofferson, Patrick Swayze, Billie Idol and Sandra Bernhard."


----------



## Gaer (Nov 12, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Black_&_White_Night_Live
> HBO television special, _Roy Orbison and Friends: A Black and White Night_, which was filmed in 1987 and broadcast in 1988. The album was released in October 1989
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!  I've seen this way back in the late eighties or early 90's!  It's AWESOME!  Can watch it again and again!  I was in awe of Orbison!
So kind of you  to post about this!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 20, 2021)

Great songs from one of my favorites. I've never heard the last two. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 28, 2022)

Roy Orbison   Mama


----------



## Gaer (Jul 28, 2022)

Told my kids:  After we all pass away, if you want to find me in the heavens, just look for the Roy Orbison concert!
I think I am his BIGGEST FAN!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 29, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> Roy Orbison


Doesn't get any better, thanks for reviving this thread!


----------



## senior chef (Jul 29, 2022)

One day in 1975 I was driving home from work, in Boston,  and I heard on the radio that Roy Orbison was playing at a club in Nashua, New Hampshire. I immediately turned the car around and drove there. I was quite lucky to get a stage-side table only 8 feet from Mr Orbison. Wow ! what a great performance.
I enjoy all of his songs , but my absolute favorite remains,"In Dreams".


----------



## terry123 (Jul 29, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> Roy Orbison - Oh, Pretty Woman (from Black & White Night)


I play this on you tube.  Also have the cd.  One of my favs!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 29, 2022)

He was wonderful!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 30, 2022)

Roy Orbison - Candy Man (Black & White Night 30)


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 3, 2022)

Roy Orbison - Mean Woman Blues (Black & White Night 30)


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 6, 2022)

Roy Orbison - Go! Go! Go! (Down the Line) (Black & White Night 30)


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 28, 2022)

The Life and Times of Roy Orbison (1998)


----------



## IKE (Oct 28, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


>


I also really like listening to Linda Ronstadt sing Blue Bayou.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> The Life and Times of Roy Orbison (1998)


I watched the whole video. Since I was a child, I've loved Roy Orbison. What feelings his songs evoke! I'd read about some of the tragedies in his life, (the fire) but didn't know his second wife died so young.
Thanks M. for posting this.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 29, 2022)

treeguy64 said:


> Yeah, an otherworldly voice that nobody else can come close to. I listen to his old albums, and I'm transported...........


Me too!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 15, 2022)

THIS TRAIN - ROY ORBISON, JOHNNY CASH, CARL PERKINS, JERRY LEE LEWIS


----------

